# Reich's Music for 18 musicians



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

It's short notice but I'll be going to Steve Reich's famous Music for 18 musicians tomorrow evening performed by the Asko/Schönberg Ensemble, Slagwerk Den Haag and Wishful Singing. 

Do you have any suggestions on what I should particularly pay attention to when it comes to the performance?


----------

